# Froggers in or around Amherst MA?



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hi everyone, 

I already posted my introduction in here but I was wondering if there are any other members in the western Mass area, specifically around Amherst. I just thought it would be cool to see if there are any local people in the hobby. Anyways I hope everyone had a safe and happy holiday. Happy New Year!


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Actually I haven't posted here yet, my post got moved from new members introduction to the Northeast forum.


----------



## Scott (Feb 17, 2004)

Yes, I thought I'd do you a favor and move it to where it should be. 

s


Justin3 said:


> Actually I haven't posted here yet, my post got moved from new members introduction to the Northeast forum.


----------



## Shazace (Jul 19, 2020)

Hi! I'm in Westfield, MA.


----------



## pierso (Oct 5, 2020)

I’m in Arlington MA


----------



## Caietaro (Jun 16, 2020)

I just relocated from Northern California for Sherborn, MA


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Cool, its nice knowing there are froggers nearby.


----------



## ogrfrogs (Jan 7, 2021)

Black Jungle Terrarium Supply is in Greenfield, MA - but no idea if they have a physical store or just virtual presence. Assume that means there are some hobbyists around there.


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Thats true. And just a heads up the address listed on Black Jungle isn't their store anymore, they are all online now. I took a drive there once only to find a guitar store haha.


----------



## pantherash (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi there, I'm in Springfield! Not next door, but not too far.


----------



## Indy500 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi, I live in Amherst. I wish black jungle still had an in-person store but I know some of their items are pick up only like large pieces of wood.


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Oh cool its good to know that there are people so close by. 

And where is the pickup location when you order that stuff?


----------



## Indy500 (Dec 27, 2020)

I'm not too sure. I've only ordered plants and flies from them and their address on the contact us is a PO box but they do say on the listings that you have to pick them up from there or a show.
I'm always wondering if you could do that with frogs if you ordered them from there.


----------



## Justin3 (Sep 28, 2020)

Hmm I'll have to do some more investigating then because it would be awesome to save money on shipping frogs


----------



## orchidsnfrogs (Oct 19, 2019)

NEHERP is in CT, and I'm near Albany, NY near the Vermont border.


----------



## DontCallMeAToad (Jun 25, 2021)

I'm in Millbury, MA


----------



## Emmy-Cape Cod (Apr 29, 2021)

Justin3 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I already posted my introduction in here but I was wondering if there are any other members in the western Mass area, specifically around Amherst. I just thought it would be cool to see if there are any local people in the hobby. Anyways I hope everyone had a safe and happy holiday. Happy New Year!


I am on Cape Cod....


----------

